# MAC - Pret a Papier Collection - Apr 10



## Janice (Feb 9, 2010)

Place all your *Pret a Papier Collection* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.






This thread is for pictures only.  Please keep all chatter and questions within the *Pret a Papier Collection* discussion thread. 
For official product images, release dates, prices and full collection information, please refer to the *Pret a Papier Collection* colour story thread.


----------



## lara (Feb 10, 2010)

*Groundwork*.


----------



## Zantedge (Feb 10, 2010)

paler than NW15 skin, natural light, no base, no flash.

*Groundwork Paint Pot*











Left to Right: Cash Flow, Girl Friendly, Groundwork


----------



## ICandi (Mar 14, 2010)

Light over dark minneralized blush swatches on NC50 

http://hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/hs437...._6024114_n.jpg


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 18, 2010)

Images belong to iheartmakeup

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartmakeup* 

 
_made to order & dressmaker, dressmaker  lipsticks   



















_


----------



## sambibabe (Mar 31, 2010)

Dressmaker, Dressmaker lipstick (thanks Em/iheartmakeup!)






With Flash






NC20 with pigmented lips


----------



## iheartmakeup (Mar 31, 2010)

shadows!











Gazette Grey -





Tissue Weight - 





Cut To Fit - 





Memorabilia - 





Bamboo - 





Top-Bottom: Gazette Grey, Tissue Weight, Cut To Fit











L: Bough Grey
R: Gazette Grey





Top: Bough Grey
Bottom: Gazette Grey





L: Tissue Weight
R: Hey










L-R: Cut To Fit, Antiqued, B-Rich, Coppering, Gladabout


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks Erin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_





coral crepe






cut to fit, gazette grey, tissue weight






nc15/nw20, nc30/nw25






garb, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 instant chic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















archetype, kraft, made to order
dressmaker dressmaker






fold and tuck, pret-a-papier






brown bag
originality






coral crepe vs. perky_


----------



## iaisha26 (Apr 7, 2010)

On NW 45; colors from top to bottom.

Light Over Dark
Memorabilia
Ground Work


----------



## purplerinne (Apr 13, 2010)

brown bag nailpolish on NC35 skintone


----------



## DDRGirlie (Apr 13, 2010)

Fold and Tuck l/g on pigmented lips.


----------



## blinkymei (Apr 14, 2010)

no base, NC 25
on left side, top to bottom, p/p: coral crepe p/p, groundwork p/p,
on right side, top to bottom e/s: tissue weight, gazette grey, bamboo
No Flash




Flash... I look really light


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 16, 2010)

Top: Made to Order lipstick, Memorabilia shadow
Bottom: Fold and Tuck lipglass, Coral Crepe paint pot, Instant Chic blush






And closer


----------



## DonnaN (Apr 17, 2010)

Lippies:

Fold & Tuck (l) and Pret a Papier (r)
Dressmaker, Dressmaker (l) and Made to Order (r)
Kraft (l) and Archetype (r)







Blush/MSF:

Garb (l) and Instant Chic (r) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Light over Dark MSF (bottom)






The EYES!!:

Coral Crepe paint pot
Memorabilia (l) and Tissueweight (r)
Gazette Grey (l) and Cut to Fit (r)


----------



## Soeth23 (Apr 17, 2010)

http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/2897/73861960.jpg
Gazette Grey, Coral Crepe, Fold and Tuck, Tissue Weight, Dressmaker Dressmaker, Made to Order, Cut to Fit


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 19, 2010)

..


----------



## ZoZo (Apr 20, 2010)

*Here is more pictures:*
click to enlarge..

Attachment 11041
*MAC-Paper-Doll-Model*

Attachment 11037

Attachment 11038
*Instant Chic Blush and Fold and Tuck Lipglass and the two lippes*

Attachment 11039
*Made To Order Lipstick* *and* *Dressmaker, Dressmaker Lipstick*


sourece: We Heart This.com


----------



## sss215 (Apr 20, 2010)

colors, top to bottom

fold and tuck, pret a papier lip glosses 


kraft, archetype, dressmaker, dressmaker, made to order lipsticks, memorbilia, coral paint pot


 light over dark blush (both sides), instant chic blush, chromographic pencils, tissue weight, gazette grey, cut to fit eyeshadows


----------



## aeroerin (Apr 22, 2010)

NC20-25 skin, natural light






Top:  *Instant Chic blush* (lightly swatched)
Fresh Salmon l/s, *Made to Order l/s*, VG Cyndi l/s
*Dressmaker, Dressmaker l/s, Fold and Tuck l/g*

Better angle on Instant Chic:





Lip swatches:

bare lips (slightly glittery specks probably from Fold & Tuck or Made to Order)





dressmaker, dressmaker





dressmaker, dressmaker + fold & tuck l/g





fold & tuck l/g





made to order





made to order + fold & tuck l/g


----------



## perfectdefect (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## obscuria (Apr 22, 2010)

Some comparison shots of Instant Chic blush with some of my other blushes.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 22, 2010)

*L-R: Hipness. Instant Chic, Shy Beauty*






*L-R: Hipness, Instant Chic, Shy Beauty on NW15*






*L-R: Gazette Grey, Apres Ski Row 2: French Grey, Smoke and Diamonds, Scene*






*Row 1 L-R: French Grey, Smoke and Diamonds, Scene. Row 2: Apres Ski, Gazette Grey, Bough Grey*


----------



## Gonzajuju (Apr 22, 2010)

Eyeshadow left to right: Naked Lunch (for comparison), Tissue Weight, Gazette Grey, Memorabilia, Cut to Fit





Chromographic Pencils on the far left – top NW25/NC30, bottom NC15/NW20
Paint pots left to right: Coral Crepe, Groundwork





Lipstick left to right: Kraft, Dressmaker Dressmaker, Archetype, Made to Order





Lipglass left to right: Fold and Tuck, C-Thru





Blush: Instant Chic (sooooooo gorgeous!)


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 22, 2010)

Top: Fold and Tuck l/g, Cut to Fit e/s, two swatches of Dressmaker
Bottom:big swatch is coral paintpot, and swatches of Surprise Me, Fresh Salmon and MTO






Side swatch of all the above (better shot of paintpot), and a very faint swatch of Instant Chic


----------



## bumblebees24 (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## mizvolta (Apr 23, 2010)

Coral Crepe paint pot swatches:


----------



## ashpardesi (Apr 23, 2010)

......


----------



## luvkay (Apr 24, 2010)

http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f2...ilswatches.jpg


----------



## Lialani (Apr 24, 2010)

Top row: Ripe Peach (middle and beige shades mixed), Mally Beauty blush Hula Girl
Middle row: Ripe Peach (middle and coral shades mixed), Shell Pearl BP
Bottom row: MUFE Lavender 9 blush, Instant Chic (packed heavily several times with a q-tip), Dainty, Mally Beauty blush in Mally Baby


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 24, 2010)

Chromaline Pencil NW25/NC30
Kraft 
Pret-A-Papier


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 24, 2010)

...


----------



## traxter (Apr 24, 2010)

rich and earthy and gazette gray are very similiar...the brown from notoriety quad

http://www.lushiousbeauty.nl/wp-cont...uac-haul-2.jpg

and 

http://www.maquillage-and-co.fr/wp-c..._notoriety.jpg


and gazette grey

http://tmpk.ecrater.com:8080/stores/...04_145725n.jpg

from 
http://www.lushiousbeauty.nl


----------



## glowingface (Apr 25, 2010)

_Kraft, Dressmaker, Dressmaker and Archetype Lipstick,_
_Fold and Tuck, Pret-A-Papier Lipglasses and Coral Crepe Paint Pot_





_Made to Order Lipstick, Eyeshadows in Tissue Weight, Cut to Fit, Gazzete Grey __and Memorabilia, Chromagraphic Pencil in 2 shades_


----------



## arlingtonian (Apr 25, 2010)

Swatches done on NC20 skin.  Shadows are over Smashbox Photofinish Eye primer.





From Top:
Fold and Tuck l/g
MAC Memorabilia
Urban Decay Cult Matte
Memorabilia is less pigmented and slightly more red-toned than the Urban Decay





From Top:
Made to Order
Fresh Salmon


----------



## KarlaSugar (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## IvyTrini (Apr 28, 2010)

A few swatches!!!! On NW45.





1) Chromographic Pencil in NC15/NW20; 2) Chromographic Pencil in NW25/NC30; 3) Impeccable Brow Pencil in Taupe; 4) Impeccable Brow Pencil in Dirty Blonde; 5) Paintpot in Crepe Coral; 6) Pret-a-Papier Lipglass; 7) Kraft lipstick; 8) Made to Order lipstick

Thanks!


----------



## sungelly87 (Apr 28, 2010)

Dressmaker, Dressmaker l/s on NW25


----------



## IvyTrini (Apr 29, 2010)

Originality nail polish
NW45 skin.


----------



## zerin (Apr 29, 2010)

​


----------



## Karrie (Apr 30, 2010)

Nail Lacquer Originality





Eyeshadows Memorabilia, Gazette Grey













Lipglass Fold&Tuck, C-Thru


----------



## cocolicouss (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## partymartyw (Apr 30, 2010)

NC20 or a bit lighter


----------



## cocolicouss (May 1, 2010)




----------



## Karrie (May 1, 2010)

fold and tuck:





Originality


----------



## kimmy (May 2, 2010)

mac brown bag nail laquer on NC20/25 skin




did this mani on thursday night with opi natural nail base coat and opi top coat, this polish is holding up extremely well.


----------



## kdandkt (May 2, 2010)

*Coral Crepe Paint Pot*
http://www.specktra.net/forum/attach...d=12728448  52

*Coral Crepe vs. Rubenesque*
http://www.specktra.net/forum/attach...d=12728450  41

*Swatches L-R: Rubenesque, Moss Scape, Coral Crepe, Rollickin'*
http://www.specktra.net/forum/attach...d=12728453  44

Missy Sassy Pants


----------



## cutemiauw (May 3, 2010)

*Coral Crepe* and *Made To Order* Swatch





On me: 
Eyes: Coral Crepe p/p, Wide-Eyed-Wonder & Fire in Her Eyes (both from Smoke and Mirrors '09 Holiday Palette).
Cheek: MAC Instant Chic blush
Lips: Made To Order l/s


----------



## Princesa Livia (May 7, 2010)

*Instant Chic, Tissue Weight, Dressmaker Dressmaker, Coral Crepe*





*Instant Chic*





*Instant Chic, Dainty*





*Instant Chic, Dainty*





*Tissue Weight*





*Tissue Weight*





*Coral Crepe*





*Coral Crepe, Rubenesque*





*Coral Crepe, Rubenesque*





*Dressmaker, Dressmaker*





*Dressmaker Dressmaker; Shy Girl*





*Dressmaker Dressmaker; Shy Girl*

Hope this helps! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Review is on my blog


----------



## Kirsty (May 8, 2010)

looks a tad brighter in real lighting


----------



## AllThingsGirly (May 9, 2010)

*Click to enlarge
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*

MAC Instant Chic blush




Comparison/ MAC Hipness, MAC Instant Chic, MAC Ripe Peach


----------



## chickatthegym (May 12, 2010)

Cut to Fit Vs. Cranberry & Expensive Pink


----------



## mmc5 (May 13, 2010)

Click to enlarge; C Thru ligplass (other lipstick swatches shown from To The Beach collection)


----------



## Alida57 (May 18, 2010)

Left without primer, right with primer​














Skin Nc15​












Skin Nc15


----------



## AllThingsGirly (May 21, 2010)

*click to enlarge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*

Coral Crepe paint pot








Compared with Perky & Girl Friendly paint pot


----------



## RayannaBanana (May 21, 2010)

I know it's a little late but I bought Instant Chic


----------



## Half N Half (Jun 11, 2010)

Coral Crepe Paint Pot







Swatched on hand (on the right, next to Firecracker e/s)


----------



## hil34 (Jul 10, 2010)

Instant Chic Blush, Dressmaker, Dressmaker l/s, Made to Order l/s





Made to Order





DD


----------



## natalie647 (Aug 13, 2010)

A little late, but here are some swatches of Coral Crepe Paint Pot!
A full review is available on my blogger. 




















Hope you like! A full review is available on my blogger.


----------

